# [SOLVED]kernel panic with kernel seed

## jody

Hi

I used the kernel seed for 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 from http://kernel-seeds.org,

and proceeded as described in "Working with kernel seeds".

When i rebooted the machine i get a kernel panic:

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown block(0,0)

Please append a correct root boot option; here are the partitions:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)

Pid:1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #9

Call Trace:

<< some hexnumbers  and stack info >>

```

I only have sda and root is indeed on /dev/sda3 (i have genkernel installation which works on this computer)

This is my lspci:

```
linux # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 13)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 13)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 13)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 13)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 13)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:10.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 Physical and Link Layer Registers Port 0 (rev 13)

00:10.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 Routing and Protocol Layer Registers Port 0 (rev 13)

00:14.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers (rev 13)

00:14.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers (rev 13)

00:14.2 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers (rev 13)

00:14.3 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Throttle Registers (rev 13)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LF-2 Gigabit Network Connection

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: e1000e

   Kernel modules: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0041

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 1

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 3

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 4

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation Device 0194 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

02:00.0 SATA controller: Device 1b4b:9123 (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

02:00.1 IDE interface: Device 1b4b:91a4 (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel modules: pata_acpi

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 06d9 (rev a3)

   Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0770

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

03:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0be5 (rev a1)

   Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0770

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: e1000e

   Kernel modules: e1000e

08:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: pata_marvell

   Kernel modules: pata_acpi, pata_marvell, ahci

09:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW322/323 (rev 70)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

```

This is what i got when i checked my 'lspci -n' in the "device driver check & report" (http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx:

```
80863405      Intel Corporation   5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port      

80863408      Intel Corporation   5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1      

80863409      Intel Corporation   5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 2      

8086340a      Intel Corporation   5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3      

8086340e      Intel Corporation   5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7      

80863425      Intel Corporation   5520/5500/X58 Physical and Link Layer Registers Port 0      

80863426      Intel Corporation   5520/5500/X58 Routing and Protocol Layer Registers Port 0      

8086342e   Yes   Intel Corporation   5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers   i7core_edac   v2.6.35-

80863422      Intel Corporation   5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers      

80863423      Intel Corporation   5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers      

80863438      Intel Corporation   5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Throttle Registers      

808610cd   Yes   Intel Corporation   82567LF-2 Gigabit Network Connection   e1000e   v2.6.26-

80863a37      Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4      

80863a38      Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5      

80863a39      Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6      

80863a3c      Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2      

80863a3e   Yes   Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller   snd-hda-intel   

80863a40      Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 1      

80863a42      Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 2      

80863a44      Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 3      

80863a46      Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 4      

80863a34      Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1      

80863a35      Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2      

80863a36      Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3      

80863a3a      Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1      

8086244e   Yes   Intel Corporation   82801 PCI Bridge   i810_rng   

80863a16   Yes   Intel Corporation   82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller   iTCO_wdt   v2.6.28-

80863a22   Yes   Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller   ahci   v2.6.31-

80863a30   Yes   Intel Corporation   82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller   i2c-i801   v2.6.25-

10330194      NEC Corporation   uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller      

1b4b9123   Yes   Marvell Technology Group Ltd.   88SE9123 PCIe SATA 6.0 Gb/s controller   ahci   v2.6.38-

1b4b91a4      Marvell Technology Group Ltd.   88SE91A4 SATA 6Gb/s Controller      

10de06d9      nVidia Corporation   GF100 [Quadro 5000]      

10de0be5      nVidia Corporation   GF100 High Definition Audio Controller      

808610d3   Yes   Intel Corporation   82574L Gigabit Network Connection   e1000e   v2.6.28-

11ab6121   Yes   Marvell Technology Group Ltd.   88SE6121 SATA II Controller   ahci,pata_marvell   v2.6.25-

11c15811   Yes   Agere Systems   FW322/323   ohci1394
```

These are the disk-related changes i made to the original kernel seed '2.6.37-gentoo-r4-x86_64-08.config':

```

742c725

< CONFIG_ATA=m

---

> CONFIG_ATA=y

751c734

< CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

---

> # CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

769c752

< CONFIG_SATA_MV=m

---

> # CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

800c783

< CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=m

---

> # CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

1858c1632,1635

< # CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

---

> CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

> # CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

> # CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

> # CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

2048d1824

< # CONFIG_CPU_NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECT is not set

```

(i added pata_marvell and ahci (i think) and removed reiserfs support because i have only ext2 and ext3)

Can anybody spot what i did wrong?

Thank You

  JodyLast edited by jody on Wed Jun 08, 2011 7:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

jody,

modules are on the root partition. In order to access them kernel needs the driver for hard drive controller and filesystem used. Now, if you make controller support as module then how you think kernel will load it if it has no access to the hard drive?

----------

## rh1

You need support for harddrive built into kernel, not as module, unless you have an initramfs that's going to load them ahead of time.

Edit:

Darn, Jaglover types faster than me

----------

## jody

jaglover, rh1 - thank you for your replies.

you must think i'm pretty stupid...  :Embarassed: 

But now i understand why a previous experiment hadn't worked:

i had used the config file from a genkernel installation for a manual kernel

build which also resulted in a kernel panic (i must admit i never understood

what the initramfs was actually doing)

thanks again

  Jody

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jody,

The initramfs INiTal RAM File System, is a miniture root filesystem that provides some 'userspace' facilities before the real root filesystem is mounted.

Its needed to do things that the kernel cannot do unaided.

You are not stupid. Stupid is forever, you have learned something.  You will only do that again when your are tired or careless.

----------

## jody

Hi

I now managed to build a kernel that boots, 

but there are still some strange effects.

First, something causes 'ata14' to have timeouts of almost 50 seconds:

```
[    2.286105] generic-usb 0003:046D:C062.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-2/input0

[    2.457583] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C  SB06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.465847] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 52x/52x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.466066] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.466258] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.466321] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    2.492059] usb 7-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    5.865808] ata14.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)

[    6.364882] ata14.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[    7.168410] ata14: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[   17.149923] ata14.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)

[   17.649000] ata14.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[   17.649124] ata14: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

[   18.452517] ata14: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

[   48.397074] ata14.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)

[   48.896147] ata14.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[   49.699666] ata14: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

[   50.404531] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

[   50.417307] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   50.417402] EXT3-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[   50.417408] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

```

 Note also that it mounts root on device 8:3!

If i do mount, /dev/sda3 does not show up, but still i can look at files and modify them:

```
~ # mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,commit=0)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib64/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

nfsd on /proc/fs/nfsd type nfsd (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

```

 but all /dev/sda1, /dev/sa2,/dev/sda3 are present.

Is this delay and the absence of /dev/sda3 in the mounts normal?

Then there are some errors concerning IPv6, which is strange, because i am not using it:

```
~ # grep IPV6 /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

```

These are the errors

```
Jun  2 17:23:58 aim-manta kernel: [   56.337335] ipv6: version magic '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt mod_unload '

Jun  2 17:23:58 aim-manta kernel: [   56.338977] ipv6: version magic '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt mod_unload '

Jun  2 17:23:58 aim-manta kernel: [   56.342272] ipv6: version magic '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt mod_unload '

Jun  2 17:23:58 aim-manta kernel: [   56.441975] ipv6: version magic '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt mod_unload '

Jun  2 17:23:58 aim-manta kernel: [   56.443449] ipv6: version magic '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt mod_unload '

Jun  2 17:23:58 aim-manta kernel: [   58.623186] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

Jun  2 17:23:58 aim-manta kernel: [   60.879843] ipv6: version magic '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt mod_unload '

Jun  2 17:23:58 aim-manta modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting ipv6 (/lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko): Invalid module format

Jun  2 17:23:58 aim-manta kernel: [   60.905933] ipv6: version magic '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt mod_unload '

Jun  2 17:23:58 aim-manta modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting ipv6 (/lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko): Invalid module format

Jun  2 17:23:58 aim-manta sshd[1905]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Jun  2 17:23:58 aim-manta kernel: [   60.908773] ipv6: version magic '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt mod_unload '

Jun  2 17:23:58 aim-manta modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting ipv6 (/lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko): Invalid module format

```

BTW, i also built a kernel with these settings, but the reults were the same:

```
~ #grep IPV6 /usr/src/linux/.config_ipv6

CONFIG_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

```

Why does my system want to load ipv6 anyway?

Thank You

  Jody

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jody,

device 8:3 is the kernel major and minor device numbers for /dev/sda3. See /usr/src/linux/Documentation/devices.txt 

/dev/sda3 is mounted because its named on the kernel line in grub.conf.  Neither the dev/sda3 device entry nor the /etc/fstab entry are needed for that.Think about the boot process.  The kernel is there all alone, just with the command line passed from grub.conf.

It can't read /dev as it does not exist yet.  It can't read /etc/fstab as that is on root and root is not yet mounted.

You should have got an error from fsck not being able to open /dev/sda3 and your roor filesystem should have been read only.  Did you see any of that?

It looks like your udev may not be starting.

Run 

```
/sbin/rc-update show 
```

and insure you have 

```
udev |                  sysinit  
```

in the output. if not do 

```
rc-update add udev sysinit
```

---- edit ----

I syspect you are not running the kernel you think you are. look at the date/time in 

```
uname -a
```

 is that the date time of your most recent kernel build?

Also you have made some significant changes to the kernel configuration and need to start the build with 

```
make clean
```

----------

## jody

Hi NeddySeagoon

Thank You for your explanations.

I did a 'make clean' and rebuilt the kernel, but the outcome and 

the messages  are the same.

i checked: udev is started at sysinit.

I found no error message concerning /dev/sda3:

```
 ~ # grep sda3 /var/log/messages | grep "Jun  3"

Jun  3 11:14:50 aim-manta kernel: [    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda3 resume=/dev/sda2

Jun  3 11:14:50 aim-manta kernel: [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 resume=/dev/sda2

Jun  3 11:14:50 aim-manta kernel: [    0.874629]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

Jun  3 11:14:50 aim-manta kernel: [   50.416914] EXT3-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

Jun  3 11:14:50 aim-manta kernel: [   54.339396] EXT3-fs (sda3): using internal journal

```

(/dev/sda3 still does not appear in the mounts)

There is one mention about readonly:

```
~ # grep readonly /var/log/messages | grep "Jun  3"

Jun  3 11:14:50 aim-manta kernel: [   50.417087] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

```

But the file system is not readonly - i can write and save files, and they are still here after i reboot.

The kernel running is the new one:

```
~ # uname -a

Linux aim-manta 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #17 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jun 3 11:11:42 CEST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU W3565 @ 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

What does the "PREEMPT" mean? This seems to be somehow related to the ipv6 errors i found:

```
Jun  3 11:14:50 aim-manta modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting ipv6 (/lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko): Invalid module format

Jun  3 11:14:50 aim-manta kernel: [   61.002782] ipv6: version magic '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt mod_unload '

```

Thank You

  Jody

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jody,

There are a few kernel configuration changes than when you make, you  must rebuild the kernel and its modules from a 

```
make clean
```

Make is lazy.  It looks at the timestamp of any existing binaries, thats *.o and *.ko files and checks that the source files that they are made from are older. If thats true, the binaries are reused, since they have not changed.  Thats not always true in the kernel., if you change the stack size, cpu type, SMP support, preemption and a few others (e.g. gcc version), you must do make clean to prevent make using old binaries.

All these settings contribute to the 'version magic' that the kernel knows about itself and checks during the module load process.

Kernel preemption is a way of making the kernel respond to user tasks more quickly than it would otherwise.  It makes the system more responsive at the expense of throughput, so its a good thing on a desktop system but a bad thing on a server, where are are no users.

Your IPv6 kernel module was made with version magic '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP mod_unload modversions' and the kernel you are trying to insert it into was made with  '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt mod_unload '  In short, the module was not made for the running kernel.

Did you miss the 

```
make modules_install
```

 step ?

You can do that now without a kernel rebuild.

----------

## jody

Hi NeddySeagoon

I had done a 'make clean' and also a 'make modules install'.

Strange thing is, there is a ipv6 module in the /lib64 directory

which is way old:

```
linux # ls -l /lib64/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 419385 May 26 09:55 /lib64/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko

```

In fact, all ko files in /lib64/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/ are from the 26th of may.

```
linux # find /lib64/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/ -name "*.ko" -exec ls -l {} \; | wc

   1058    9522  115533

linux # find /lib64/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/ -name "*.ko" -exec ls -l {} \; | grep "May 26" | wc

   1058    9522  115533

```

I just did a 'make clean' again and a 'make && make modules install'.

I saw that no 'ipv6.ko' was built (which is ok).

However, i noticed other kernel modules which are built newly,

but of which there are still old copies lying around:

For example, 'xt_mark.ko':

```

...

  CC      net/netfilter/xt_mark.mod.o

  LD [M]  net/netfilter/xt_mark.ko

...

```

But when i look at xt_mark.ko in '/lib64' it is also from May 26 (and not Jun 4):

```
 linux # ls -l /lib64/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_mark.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4803 May 26 09:55 /lib64/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_mark.ko

```

but in the subdirectory of '/usr/src/linux' there is a 'fresh' one:

```
linux # ls -l /usr/src/linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4/net/netfilter/xt_mark.ko-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4326 Jun  4 10:18 /usr/src/linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4/net/netfilter/xt_mark.ko

```

Can you tell me what the "life-cycle" of kernel modules (ko-files) is?

I assume they are all created under 'usr/src/linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4/' (that is where i find newly created ko-files).

But is this the place where they are looked for when the system boots?

I suspect that they should be copied to '/lib64' because that is where i find the old ko-files...

if his is the case, what could be preventing this step?

Another, related question is: how does the kernel know which modules it must load?

As a test i removed '/lib64/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko'. After rebooting

i found this message:

```
Jun  4 11:09:29 aim-manta modprobe: FATAL: Could not read '/lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko': No such file or directory

Jun  4 11:09:29 aim-manta modprobe: FATAL: Could not read '/lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko': No such file or directory

```

That means it does not load every ko-file it finds in a '/lib64...' subdirectory.

So in order to get rid of the ipv6-messages i should somehow

teach the kernel not to try to modprobe it. - but how?

Do you think building a newer kernel would yield better results?

Thank You

  Jody

----------

## jody

Follow up:

after my experiment of renaming ipv6.ko (with the error message at reboot)

a further reboot completed without any error message concerning ipv6.

However there are other modules which av the wrong version magic:

```
 ~ # grep "version magic"  /var/log/messages | grep "Jun  4 11:22"

Jun  4 11:22:10 aim-manta kernel: [   52.369407] snd_page_alloc: version magic '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt mod_unload '

Jun  4 11:22:10 aim-manta kernel: [   52.369410] snd_page_alloc: version magic '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt mod_unload '

Jun  4 11:22:10 aim-manta kernel: [   52.429703] rtc_lib: version magic '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt mod_unload '

Jun  4 11:22:10 aim-manta kernel: [   52.733614] pcspkr: version magic '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt mod_unload '

Jun  4 11:22:10 aim-manta kernel: [   52.733619] pcspkr: version magic '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt mod_unload '

Jun  4 11:22:10 aim-manta kernel: [   52.814410] libata: version magic '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '2.6.37-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt mod_unload '

```

Of all these modules there are old versions (May 26) under '/lib64' but none under '/usr/src/linux'.

So here the question is again: what is the proper way to tell my system not to modprobe them (apart from deleting them from /lib64 and rebooting)

And: don't i need the libata module?

Thank You

  Jody

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jody,

The *.ko files are built in the kernel tree as you say. 

make modules_install copies them to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/... and makes the modules.dep file there so that when modprobe is asked to load a module, all the modules it needs are loaded too.

There are several module loading mechanisims

hardware detection can trigger the kernel to load modules 

udev can load modules

the file /etc/conf.d/modules lists modules to be loaded.

IPv6 is unlikely to be triggered by the first two as its not hardware and I don't think there are any uevents associated with it.

modprobe locates modules to load by looking in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ so its worrying that you have modules there that do not belong to your current kernel. Thats normally not possible.

Have you ever edited your .config file with a text editor ?

If you have, throw it away and start with a clean seed.  There are many menuconfig options that set more then one .config flag entry. When you use a text editor, you must get all the elements individually or you get an illegal .config that causes strange errors.

----------

## jody

Hi NeddySeagoon

Thanks again for your explanations.

I think i may have changed something with a text editor,

but i am not sure anymore.

Anyway, i emerged the kernel sources for  2.6.38-gentoo-r6 

and  started with a 'blank slate'.

This time it worked well (i.e. no more 'magic' problems with modules).

So the only remaining question to which i hope you may have a suggestion 

is the strange error messages (and more than 40 sec delay) concerning ata.

Here are all dmesg entries containing "ata" and other meessages i think are disk related:

```
...

[    0.458783] libata version 3.00 loaded.

...

[    0.548988] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd2620000 port 0xd2620100 irq 50

[    0.549178] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd2620000 port 0xd2620180 irq 50

[    0.549367] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd2620000 port 0xd2620200 irq 50

[    0.549561] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd2620000 port 0xd2620280 irq 50

[    0.549751] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd2620000 port 0xd2620300 irq 50

[    0.549940] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd2620000 port 0xd2620380 irq 50

[    0.550142] ahci 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.550284] ahci 0000:02:00.0: irq 51 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.550292] ahci 0000:02:00.0: controller can do FBS, turning on CAP_FBS

[    0.560561] ahci 0000:02:00.0: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 8 ports 6 Gbps 0xff impl SATA mode

[    0.560756] ahci 0000:02:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq fbs pio 

[    0.560867] ahci 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.561672] scsi6 : ahci

[    0.561839] scsi7 : ahci

[    0.561995] scsi8 : ahci

[    0.562148] scsi9 : ahci

[    0.562299] scsi10 : ahci

[    0.562451] scsi11 : ahci

[    0.562608] scsi12 : ahci

[    0.562760] scsi13 : ahci

[    0.562906] ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd2400000 port 0xd2400100 irq 51

[    0.563095] ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd2400000 port 0xd2400180 irq 51

[    0.563284] ata9: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd2400000 port 0xd2400200 irq 51

[    0.563473] ata10: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd2400000 port 0xd2400280 irq 51

[    0.563679] ata11: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd2400000 port 0xd2400300 irq 51

[    0.563868] ata12: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd2400000 port 0xd2400380 irq 51

[    0.564057] ata13: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd2400000 port 0xd2400400 irq 51

[    0.564246] ata14: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd2400000 port 0xd2400480 irq 51

[    0.564547] pata_marvell 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.564750] pata_marvell 0000:08:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.565011] scsi14 : pata_marvell

[    0.565180] scsi15 : pata_marvell

[    0.565326] ata15: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1018 ctl 0x1024 bmdma 0x1000 irq 19

[    0.565527] ata16: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1010 ctl 0x1020 bmdma 0x1008 irq 19

...

[    0.853970] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.854100] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.854229] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    0.854355] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.854971] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.855098] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.855652] ata2.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C, SB06, max UDMA/66

...

[    0.861675] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD10EALX-009BA0, 15.01H15, max UDMA/133

...

[    0.861981] ata1.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    0.864137] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.864317] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD10EALX-009 15.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.864606] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    0.864658] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.864925] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.865038] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.865048] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

...

[    0.867950] ata10: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.868948] ata12: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.869941] ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.870069] ata13: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.870193] ata14: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.870318] ata9: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.870320] DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[    0.870324] DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [02:00.1] fault addr fff00000 

[    0.870324] DMAR:[fault reason 02] Present bit in context entry is clear

[    0.870771] ata11: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

...

[    0.873232] ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.873346] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

...

[    1.654893] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/66

...

[    2.455241] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C  SB06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.459497] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 52x/52x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.459688] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.460041] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.460308] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    2.492811] usb 7-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    5.861458] ata14.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)

[    6.362489] ata14.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[    7.167949] ata14: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[   17.149754] ata14.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)

[   17.649796] ata14.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[   17.649914] ata14: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

[   18.455251] ata14: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

[   48.398675] ata14.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)

[   48.899708] ata14.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[   49.705167] ata14: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

[   50.408711] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

[   50.421488] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   50.421628] EXT3-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[   50.421747] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

```

Thank You

  Jody

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jody,

```
[    5.861458] ata14.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)

[    6.362489] ata14.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[    7.167949] ata14: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[   17.149754] ata14.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)

[   17.649796] ata14.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[   17.649914] ata14: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

[   18.455251] ata14: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

[   48.398675] ata14.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)

[   48.899708] ata14.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[   49.705167] ata14: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310) 
```

Your system is trying hard to bring up ata14 ... that would be your 15th ATA interface. Thats a huge number of disk interfaces to have, so is it real?

If it is real, is there a drive connected to it?

Is the drive jumpered for SATA1 (1.5Gb/sec) 

Sight of lspci and the complete dmesg up to the end if the problem with ata14 would be useful.

If it is a real interface and there is a drive there, I suspect the SATA data cable may not be connected properly or has become damaged.

Thats an easy thing to test.

----------

## jody

Hi NeddySeagoon

The dmesg fragment i posted contains the entirety of the ata14 messages, but here are the ata14 messages

with some preceding messages and all the following lines:

```
[    2.455241] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C  SB06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.459497] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 52x/52x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.459688] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.460041] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.460308] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    2.492811] usb 7-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    5.861458] ata14.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)

[    6.362489] ata14.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[    7.167949] ata14: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[   17.149754] ata14.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)

[   17.649796] ata14.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[   17.649914] ata14: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

[   18.455251] ata14: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

[   48.398675] ata14.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)

[   48.899708] ata14.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[   49.705167] ata14: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

[   50.408711] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

[   50.421488] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   50.421628] EXT3-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[   50.421747] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[   50.421961] Freeing unused kernel memory: 424k freed

[   51.063047] pt_chown used greatest stack depth: 5160 bytes left

[   51.210865] cat used greatest stack depth: 4792 bytes left

[   51.282827] gzip used greatest stack depth: 3864 bytes left

[   51.353158] init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 3576 bytes left

[   52.592008] udev: starting version 151

[   52.592037] udevd (1205): /proc/1205/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/1205/oom_score_adj instead.

[   52.899047] EDAC MC: Ver: 2.1.0 Jun  5 2011

[   52.956895] EDAC i7core: Driver loaded.

[   53.188420] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[   53.188423] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[   53.295160] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[   53.295208] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 56 for MSI/MSI-X

[   53.295225] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   53.502262] nvidia 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   53.502266] nvidia 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   53.502269] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:03:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[   53.502333] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 14:53:56 PDT 2011

[   53.513287] hda_codec: ALC892: BIOS auto-probing.

[   53.518135] HDA Intel 0000:03:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   53.518136] hda_intel: Disable MSI for Nvidia chipset

[   53.518161] HDA Intel 0000:03:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

[   54.360446] EXT3-fs (sda3): using internal journal

[   55.441359] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 52 for MSI/MSI-X

[   55.493075] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 52 for MSI/MSI-X

[   55.736650] Adding 25173848k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:25173848k 

[   58.487241] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

[   64.210996] ioremap error for 0xcf7fd000-0xcf7fe000, requested 0x10, got 0x0

[   64.210999] ioremap error for 0xcf7f7000-0xcf7f8000, requested 0x10, got 0x0

[   64.211002] ioremap error for 0xcf7f6000-0xcf7f7000, requested 0x10, got 0x0

[   64.211005] ioremap error for 0xcf7f5000-0xcf7f6000, requested 0x10, got 0x0

[   64.211007] ioremap error for 0xcf7f4000-0xcf7f5000, requested 0x10, got 0x0

[   64.211010] ioremap error for 0xcf7f3000-0xcf7f4000, requested 0x10, got 0x0

[   64.211012] ioremap error for 0xcf7e2000-0xcf7e3000, requested 0x10, got 0x0

[   64.211015] ioremap error for 0xcf7df000-0xcf7e0000, requested 0x10, got 0x0

[   64.211017] ioremap error for 0xcf7f1000-0xcf7f2000, requested 0x10, got 0x0

[   64.211020] ioremap error for 0xcf7f2000-0xcf7f3000, requested 0x10, got 0x0

```

And here is the lspci outoput:

```
~ # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 13)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 13)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 13)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 13)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 13)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:10.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 Physical and Link Layer Registers Port 0 (rev 13)

00:10.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 Routing and Protocol Layer Registers Port 0 (rev 13)

00:14.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers (rev 13)

   Kernel driver in use: i7core_edac

   Kernel modules: i7core_edac

00:14.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers (rev 13)

00:14.2 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers (rev 13)

00:14.3 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Throttle Registers (rev 13)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LF-2 Gigabit Network Connection

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0041

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 1

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 3

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 4

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation Device 0194 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

02:00.0 SATA controller: Device 1b4b:9123 (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

02:00.1 IDE interface: Device 1b4b:91a4 (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 06d9 (rev a3)

   Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0770

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

03:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0be5 (rev a1)

   Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0770

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: e1000e

08:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

   Kernel driver in use: pata_marvell

09:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW322/323 (rev 70)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5332

```

As to the number of ATA interfaces: I don't understand it.

I just looked inside - apart from the motherboard (with 24 GBRAM) there is one nVidia card, one CD drive and one harddisk.

I coundn't make out a jumper switch.

But i'll contact the vendor to see if he can shed some light on this matter.

Thank You

  Jody

----------

## jody

Hi

My Vendor told me to disable 2 items in the BIOS:

Under "Configuration | SATA"Back Panel 61XX eSATA (Gen 2)  

Internal 91XX Blue SATA (Gen 3)

-> this solved the problem: now my Kernel only needs 

a little more than 3 seconds to get up instead of more than 50!  :Smile: 

However, I don't know what these Controllers are needed for,

and why the gentoo drivers have problems with them.

Is there any explanation why these timeouts occurred?

Thank You

  Jody

-- edit--

I just got some more info from my vendor:

"Internal 91XX Blue SATA (Gen 3)" is a very new Controller for 

SATA-3 devices of which there currently are almost none in existence.

So probably there is no appropriate linux driver for this yet.

"Back Panel 61XX eSATA (Gen 2) " is the controller for some 

eSATA-2 ports on the back of the computer. This option was 

irrelevant for my problem: same boot-up time with or without enabling.

J.

----------

## s4e8

The Marvell 9123 is a buggy chip.  The ahci interface advertised 2:0.0, but the DMA message use the pata interface 2:0.1.

Disable VT-d/DMAR should work, or you need a dirty DMAR hack, mirror these interfaces DMA domain.

----------

